# Emulation Mac os 7.0



## warren2312 (11 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai découvert il y a un petit bout de temps, l'emulateur Worm.
Cependant je n'ai trouvé ni site officiel, ni contact à propos de ce programme.

Je dois donc déduire que ce programme est libre ?
Si quelqu'un connait des informations a ce sujet, ce serait sympa de m'en faire part 

Parce qu'en fait, j'ai allié l'emulateur Worm à la rom de vMac et Mac os 7.0 ( disquette d'install uniquement ).

Ensuite j'ai fais un programme en C qui permet à l'utilisateur de n'absolument rien configurer et de lancer directement Mac os 7.0.

Je voulais donc au final savoir si ce programme est libre de droit et de modification ( même si je n'ai pas le code source  ) et si c'est légal de distribuer ( gratuitement biensur ) ce programme ...

Par avance merci


----------



## warren2312 (12 Décembre 2006)

Toujours personne ? :afraid:


----------



## Invité (12 Décembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé ça :
"If you are a vMac user, you may wish to explore the use of WORM. WORM emulates a Mac Plus, but functions much better. It was created by the author of Gemulator and SoftMac to show up the vMac team. "
Peut être une piste pour causer au créateur ?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Décembre 2006)

Oups ! (j'ai rien dit  )


----------



## warren2312 (13 Décembre 2006)

Génial ! Merci guytantakul !
J'ai trouvé leurs adresses, en espérant qu'ils soient facilement joignables, et que je puisse continuer à développer worm 

Je vous tiendrais au courant
A bientot


----------



## warren2312 (14 Décembre 2006)

Aujourd'hui Jeudi 14 décembre, toujours aucune nouvelle de la part de la team ... 

_Ps : J'ai ajouté son adresse hotmail, j'ai mailé à leurs adresse softmac..._


----------



## Invité (14 Décembre 2006)

Fais une recherche Google avec "Philip Cummins vMac" t'auras peut être plus de liens.


----------



## warren2312 (15 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour cette information  
Je viens de lui écrire, en éspérant qu'il ne prenne pas ca pour un spam ou autre chose


----------



## warren2312 (17 Décembre 2006)

Aujourd'hui toujours rien


----------



## warren2312 (20 Décembre 2006)

Mercredi 20 Décembre : Toujours rien... :snif:


----------



## warren2312 (24 Décembre 2006)

Bon et bien, je pense que je ne parlerais jamais avec une de ces personnes :rose:
Car toujours aucune nouvelle aujourd'hui ...
Que faire ? Parce qu'en fait j'aurais bien voulu avoir le code source du programme mais la sans contact avec le createur je ne peux rien faire ...


----------



## Invité (26 Décembre 2006)

Pas d'autres idées de mon côté, désolé.


----------



## warren2312 (27 Décembre 2006)

Je pense finalement qu'il doit etre libre, sinon ils auraient déclarés leurs logiciels, auraient au minimum fait un site ou je ne sais quoi... Mais le plus important , c'est que je n'ai pas le code source ! Donc je ne peux pas faire grand chose dessus ...

Worm n'emule qu'un mac classic avec 4mo de ram et aucun disque supplémentaire, donc si je n'ai pas le code source je ne pourrais presque rien faire ( même rien faire :mouais: )


----------

